# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Your Pet Peeves?

## Rage Beard Reptiles

I have a lot of them but the one that got me wondering about everyone else's is this- I hate it when someone uses all of the toilet paper and then is to lazy to put one back on the roller and just sits it on top! It really grinds my gears!



What are yours?

----------

_Anatopism_ (02-11-2013),_Annarose15_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

THIS!  I have a pet peeve for every area of life, but if we're just talking about laziness around the house, this is the big one!  It takes less than one second to close a drawer or cupboard!  I freaking HATE it when I walk into a room and a door/drawer is standing open, or only partially closed.

----------


## 33rpm

One thing that really chaps my butt is people who insist on talking and/or asking questions during a movie. HATE IT!

Another, horrible drivers. HATE IT!

 :Mad:

----------


## Annarose15

> I have a lot of them but the one that got me wondering about everyone else's is this- I hate it when someone uses all of the toilet paper and then is to lazy to put one back on the roller and just sits it on top! It really grinds my gears!
> 
> 
> 
> What are yours?


If I could give you two "Thanks" on this one, I would! Drives me nuts!

----------


## sissysnakes

Turning off lights when you leave the room/house.. I mean really how hard is it to flip a switch guys?! 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

When you walk out of a room, turn the light off!

----------

_sissysnakes_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## CatandDiallo

When you see an old person get on the bus, or a person with a disability, get off your young lazy butt and move to a seat that isn't reserved for them.
I saw this this morning and I almost scrapped some people. I hate the students in this town.



I hate it when people put dirty dishes on the counter. No. That's what the SINK is for.

----------


## sissysnakes

> When you see an old person get on the bus, or a person with a disability, get off your young lazy butt and move to a seat that isn't reserved for them.
> I saw this this morning and I almost scrapped some people. I hate the students in this town.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people put dirty dishes on the counter. No. That's what the SINK is for.


I hate it when my roommates refuse to do their dishes (im boycotting doing them all) and then complain if I put a pan on the counter because there hasnt been space in the sink for a week.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## interloc

Mine seems dum now but when I'm grocery shopping and I'm pushing the cart, the person that I'm with puts their hand on the cart whilst walking beside it. May sound dum, but seriously DON'T DO IT! I loose my mind when it happens.

----------


## Rob

> When you see an old person


Speaking of old people. Every guy that has been to a gym will know what I'm talking about here. Old dudes in locker rooms love to be naked as long as possible in front of you. Its a locker room so I get it your getting changed, but there is no need to strip down then walk over to brush your teeth or blow dry your hair. The best one was I walked in on a guy with one leg up on the bench blow drying his under carriage for all to see. There's a mental picture you don't forget.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014),_carlson_ (02-11-2013),_CatandDiallo_ (02-11-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (02-11-2013),_ewaldrep_ (02-11-2013),_HypoLyf_ (02-11-2013),_jben_ (02-11-2013),_martin82531_ (02-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-11-2013),Orenshi (02-11-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (02-11-2013),_whispersinmyhead_ (02-12-2013),Zach Cedor (05-12-2014)

----------


## ironpython

How about the ones who ride around in the grocery store or Walmart on those motorized carts and there's nothing wrong with them but they are fat or lazy and you them walk to there car with no problem.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CatandDiallo

> How about the ones who ride around in the grocery store or Walmart on those motorized carts and there's nothing wrong with them but they are fat or lazy and you them walk to there car with no problem.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


This way of thinking can be a bit of a slippery slope. Some people have no visible sign of disability, but can't walk far. They maybe could walk the distance form the store to their car, but not around the store the whole time.

I know that there are people who are lazy and take advantage of those motorized carts, which is frustrating, but just know that all disabilities aren't visible.

----------


## DooLittle

> Speaking of old people. Every guy that has been to a gym will know what I'm talking about here. Old dudes in locker rooms love to be naked as long as possible in front of you. Its a locker room so I get it your getting changed, but there is no need to strip down then walk over to brush your teeth or blow dry your hair. The best one was I walked in on a guy with one leg up on the bench blow drying his under carriage for all to see. There's a mental picture you don't forget.


And thank you for that Rob...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> And thank you for that Rob...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Any time  :Wink:

----------

DooLittle (02-12-2013)

----------


## Larguello

When people smack their lips while eating, makes me want to slap someone

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 33rpm

> Speaking of old people. Every guy that has been to a gym will know what I'm talking about here. Old dudes in locker rooms love to be naked as long as possible in front of you. Its a locker room so I get it your getting changed, but there is no need to strip down then walk over to brush your teeth or blow dry your hair. The best one was I walked in on a guy with one leg up on the bench blow drying his under carriage for all to see. There's a mental picture you don't forget.


Sounds like advertising, to me...  :Bolt:

----------


## DooLittle

I hate it when people chew with their mouth open.  Drives me nuts.  Also, low cell batteries, can't stand that.  This may fall into more ocd, than peeve, but what I hate more than them not putting tp on the roll, is putting it on the wrong way.  Tp has to go over the top, down the front.  Not upside down, and down the back side.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Leaving light/fans on when you are existing a room. Leaving cloths on the floor. I'm sure I have more but those are the ones I can't stand. Oh that toilet paper as well. I can't understand how hard is it to put in on the toilet roller. Puzzles me -_-


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Anatopism

> THIS!  I have a pet peeve for every area of life, but if we're just talking about laziness around the house, this is the big one!  It takes less than one second to close a drawer or cupboard!  I freaking HATE it when I walk into a room and a door/drawer is standing open, or only partially closed.


OH MY GOD. My rooommate (that I kicked out of the house, due to negligence and general stupidity), would leave EVERY cupboard open in the kitchen...as if he were too lazy to open and shut them, so might as well just leave them open. With a house full of animals and dust, this is not a good thing. I also hate when my BF stands at the back door with the door open because he says his dog doesn't know he has to go potty unless somebody is standing there to tell him. My dog doesn't finish going to the bathroom unless you leave the door because he's too excited ... This just lets more cold air into the house. CLOSE THE DOOR!

EDIT: I have more. I'm a very patient, but easily annoyed person.... 

My BF is learning NOT to touch me when I am 
   A) In the kitchen (I yell at the dogs when they get in my way, I'll yell at you too.. no I don't want hugs and kisses while I'm juggling 3 pans and dishes.. get away from me) 
   B) Drawing. DO NOT BUMP ME. Warn me before you're going to get close, and if you insist on sitting on the same couch as me while I'm drawing, prepare for the evil eye and some muttered swear words as I express my hate for you for hindering my tasks. I have told my BF that if he bumps me on accident while I'm drawing (especially if it's something I am happy with) while trying to be 'smart' I will likely burn the house down with him in it. It's only deterred him slightly.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014),Missvan (02-11-2013)

----------


## h00blah

Great thread!!

1) When people interrupt you when you're trying to talk.
2) When people leave the microwave open
3) When people wash their hands then touch the paper towel roll with their wet fingers!
4) When people chew with their mouths open... homg... so annoying XD

----------


## carlson

> Speaking of old people. Every guy that has been to a gym will know what I'm talking about here. Old dudes in locker rooms love to be naked as long as possible in front of you. Its a locker room so I get it your getting changed, but there is no need to strip down then walk over to brush your teeth or blow dry your hair. The best one was I walked in on a guy with one leg up on the bench blow drying his under carriage for all to see. There's a mental picture you don't forget.


Yep can't understand it at all I'm pretty sure one day I went to gym changed worked out and changed outta gym clothes and the whole two hrs the same old man was in the locker room naked talking to everyone. Crazy old man it was cold in there too idk how he didn't freeze maybe kept going in the warm water

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Speaking of old people. Every guy that has been to a gym will know what I'm talking about here. Old dudes in locker rooms love to be naked as long as possible in front of you. Its a locker room so I get it your getting changed, but there is no need to strip down then walk over to brush your teeth or blow dry your hair. The best one was I walked in on a guy with one leg up on the bench blow drying his under carriage for all to see. There's a mental picture you don't forget.


haha i swear EVERY person i've seen completely naked in the locker room at my gym has been over 50. i've never been sure if it's because old habits die hard, or after 50 u just stop caring. lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Also, low cell batteries, can't stand that. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! I'm like semi obsessed with charging batteries lol.

Oh jeeze there's no many I can't even think of...

Loud chewing/ swallowing.

Not replacing things you've used: Toilet paper, water in the fridge, ice, etc.

Leaving lights and Tv's on.

Not closing things.

Setting trash places instead of throwing it away.

Taking things away from where they go: My boyfriend tends to do things like decide to take the lint roller to work with him, like the only one of whatever. I then spent forever searching for it, it was days before I found out where it went. It seriously makes me homicidal. 

Moving things from their spot, I HATE when I can't find things.

Not signing out of email accounts.

Moving my car mirrors. The seat doesn't bother me but it takes me forever to get the mirrors back how I like them.

When ppl leave restrooms without washing. Ewwww.
and many more...

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

i don't expect many people to get where i'm coming from with this.. but working at one of the more "upper class" liquor and wine stores in my state, it has kind of turned me into a wine and liquor "snob." lol but i cannot STAND when someone walks up to me and asks "Whats a good wine?" how the hell am i suppose to know what you consider "good"? we have over 3,000 different wines. taste is subjective. do you walk into a grocery store and ask the employee "Whats a good food?" i hope not. lol red or white? sweet or dry? $10 or $100? most of the time when i get asked this question, they get sent home with a bottle of moscato.. and they love it. (no offense to moscato drinkers  :Razz: )

----------


## DooLittle

> My BF is learning NOT to touch me when I am 
>    A) In the kitchen (I yell at the dogs when they get in my way, I'll yell at you too.. no I don't want hugs and kisses while I'm juggling 3 pans and dishes.. get away from me)


Oh.my.gawd.   This ^^  Seriously, get away.





> Thank you! I'm like semi obsessed with charging batteries lol.


I mean really, plug it in when its yellow.  No need to get to red...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

looks like half the people on here would hate me. lol

----------

_ewaldrep_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

to my defense though.. my top drawer is so full it would take a lot longer than one second to get it all the way closed. its about time to go through all my clothes and make a goodwill trip.

----------


## Anatopism

> Oh.my.gawd.   This ^^  Seriously, get away.


My dog is pretty good at sitting just outside the kitchen and watching me. He'll wine (tattle) when my bf's dog wanders in, but wont leave his spot. I've not trained the BF to stay a similar distance yet  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## BrandiR

> looks like half the people on here would hate me. lol


I'll have to go back to the Male keepers thread and refresh my memory, and then I'll let you know if I could force myself to tolerate this  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

I hate it when you get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and Trip over the dog because he is laying in the middle of the floor in the Dark.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## HypoLyf

1) Talking with a full mouth.
2) People singing obnoxiously loud to themselves while running on the treadmill. Unfortunately, I was next to one such guy for 50 minutes and could hear him over my headphones. He thought he was Steve Perry when in reality he was a croaking frog.
3) People talking on their cellphones when they're in line to order food. Have your order ready to go before you get there! The worst is when they're having random chitchat while the employee behind the counter waits for them to finish their conversation.
4) People who pass you on the interstate and once they're by you, they immediately slow down such that I end up passing them a few miles later. If you're going to blow by me, keep your speed constant!

----------


## CatandDiallo

People who shop in retail stores with headphones in (especially when going up to pay).

It's rude.

----------


## BrandiR

> People who shop in retail stores with headphones in (especially when going up to pay).
> 
> It's rude.


Agree completely!  Nothing says, "You're invisible and inconsequential to me, barely even human," quite like this kind of behavior!

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## 33rpm

Cell phone addicts. 'Zombies' is a better term...

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Chewing with your mouth open is a huge one for me. It's like a noise pollution I can't ignore no matter WHAT is going on. And I will end it.

This is from living with family and then living with room mates for a couple years: Don't use my things! It seemed like common sense to me, but people still acted surprised when I was upset over my art supplies growing legs. Coming home (repeatedly) to the roommate's buddies having half my charcoal, pastel, and blending tools out even after I'd asked them to leave my storage drawers alone has helped me develop this paranoid organizational habit where I keep whatever I can in lockable containers, even after moving into my own house.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

How about when the trash is full and instead of someone taking it out they just set trash next to or on top of the full trash can.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> How about when the trash is full and instead of someone taking it out they just set trash next to or on top of the full trash can.


How about if they take out the trash, and don't put a new bag back in.  :Mad: 

Oh, and what about squeezing the toothpaste in the middle, instead of working your way up it.  This too, could be ocd, rather than a peeve.  But DON'T squeeze my toothpaste from the middle!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## HypoLyf

> How about if they take out the trash, and don't put a new bag back in. 
> 
> Oh, and what about squeezing the toothpaste in the middle, instead of working your way up it.  This too, could be ocd, rather than a peeve.  But DON'T squeeze my toothpaste from the middle!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Seriously, this drives me nuts!

----------


## Mike41793

Hearing people chew/swallow food. 

When people complain to me about stuff that they can change or that they CHOOSE to put them self through. Complaining/whining in general also annoys me.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## MisterKyte

-Being asked to repeat something you've said multiple times already because they just aren't listening to you (Look bub, if you cared a lick about what I was talking about, you would have heard me _already_.)
-People who can't control their dogs yet insist on walking them on busy streets anyway.
-When a person knocks something over in front of you and just leaves it.
-Nail biting, which is probably hypocritical of me since I'm the worst at it.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I'd tick a lot of people off in here ahaha

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

i hate when people put the toilet paper roll "rolled under." over all the way baby.

----------

nimblykimbly (02-14-2013)

----------


## Kensa

Leaving clothes or other things on the  bedroom floor: if they are dirty, they go in the hamper. If you are going to wear them again, put them in the closet/drawers. I hate stepping on numerous things (clothes, hair dryer cords, etc) while sneaking out of the bedroom in the morning in the dark (I work early in the morning and do this as a nicety to the girlfriend). I don't wanna pretend I'm in the military and have to navigate a mine field after just waking up.

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

*Women who store anything in their bra other than breasts.*

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-12-2013),CrazySnakeLady0 (05-14-2014),Kensa (02-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## carlson

> *Women who store anything in their bra other than breasts.*


Omg yes! I worked at a gas station an a big lady pulls out a bunch of sweaty ones to pay for her stuff an I wanted to throw up they were soggy Ish Ish

----------


## spasticbeast

People who don't put their carts back, people who text kk instead of okay or ok, glitter, It may not be a pet peave but I just hate glitter, YOLO, celebs who think it looks cool to destroy military uniforms for the sake of fashion, sagging pants, people who vote without researching anything about whom or what they are voting for, hashtags and a whole bunch of other stuff.  Oh yeah, and people who hold their phone far away from their face and yell when the phone is not on speaker.

----------

_Rob_ (02-11-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> People who don't put their carts back, people who text kk instead of okay or ok, glitter, It may not be a pet peave but I just hate glitter, YOLO, celebs who think it looks cool to destroy military uniforms for the sake of fashion, sagging pants, people who vote without researching anything about whom or what they are voting for, hashtags and a whole bunch of other stuff.  Oh yeah, and people who hold their phone far away from their face and yell when the phone is not on speaker.


Oh god, don't get me going on those damn saggy pants.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andrew21

I really don't like it when people use 'words' like; Luv, u, no(for know), ppl, tho, etc, etc.. It feels like they don't want to even talk or they have something better to do. Also, imo, it makes them look unintelligent. I don't really have a problem with acronyms like Idk and ttyl. But even those need to be used in moderation. When I talk to someone, I want to actually use real words like a human being. Lol Mispelling of regular words is another one.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

What about when someone finishes all of the milk and then puts it back in the fridge.

----------


## carlson

You know I think that generally all of my pet peves can be narrowed down to one thing, stupid people! And the stupid things they do

----------


## BrandiR

> How about if they take out the trash, and don't put a new bag back in. 
> 
> Oh, and what about squeezing the toothpaste in the middle, instead of working your way up it.  This too, could be ocd, rather than a peeve.  But DON'T squeeze my toothpaste from the middle!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I'm totally guilty of the toothpaste thing!  My boyfriend gets PISSED!  Within three days of opening a new tube, it's not recognizable.  And the cap won't close anymore.
I'm going to start working on that, since it's obviously not just him trying to tell me how to do things!  Ha Ha!

*Being told what to do- major pet peeve  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm totally guilty of the toothpaste thing!  My boyfriend gets PISSED!  Within three days of opening a new tube, it's not recognizable.  And the cap won't close anymore.
> I'm going to start working on that, since it's obviously not just him trying to tell me how to do things!  Ha Ha!
> 
> *Being told what to do- major pet peeve


I feel his pain...  Solution to that problem you say?  Everybody has their OWN tube of toothpaste, to squeeze where ever they want.  Sometimes my husband thinks he's funny though, and will squeeze mine just for "fun".  I could kill him.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> What about when someone finishes all of the milk and then puts it back in the fridge.


I do this, only because I know my wife hates it........ah the little things in life  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> I do this, only because I know my wife hates it........ah the little things in life


What a brat.  I hope she gets you back... :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> What a brat.  I hope she gets you back...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


With interest

----------

DooLittle (02-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## Mrl249

Notice my side of the bathroom counter top.... I can't stand clothes on it !!!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## Annarose15

> Leaving clothes or other things on the  bedroom floor: if they are dirty, they go in the hamper. If you are going to wear them again, put them in the closet/drawers. I hate stepping on numerous things (clothes, hair dryer cords, etc) while sneaking out of the bedroom in the morning in the dark (I work early in the morning and do this as a nicety to the girlfriend). I don't wanna pretend I'm in the military and have to navigate a mine field after just waking up.


I'm right there with you on this one! My ex (yes, EX) would leave no room unsoiled - there wasn't a single room in the house that didn't have some random article of clothing on the floor. I bought him a clothes hamper (since that was apparently too much to ask a 35 year old to do himself), and he used it for CLEAN clothes (instead of the dresser) and still left the dirty ones and _semi-clean_ ones in piles all over the place!

----------


## Mrl249

> I'm right there with you on this one! My ex (yes, EX) would leave no room unsoiled - there wasn't a single room in the house that didn't have some random article of clothing on the floor. I bought him a clothes hamper (since that was apparently too much to ask a 35 year old to do himself), and he used it for CLEAN clothes (instead of the dresser) and still left the dirty ones and _semi-clean_ ones in piles all over the place!


Wow. Ha guess some people will never learn

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

> i don't expect many people to get where i'm coming from with this.. but working at one of the more "upper class" liquor and wine stores in my state, it has kind of turned me into a wine and liquor "snob." lol but i cannot STAND when someone walks up to me and asks "Whats a good wine?" how the hell am i suppose to know what you consider "good"? we have over 3,000 different wines. taste is subjective. do you walk into a grocery store and ask the employee "Whats a good food?" i hope not. lol red or white? sweet or dry? $10 or $100? most of the time when i get asked this question, they get sent home with a bottle of moscato.. and they love it. (no offense to moscato drinkers )


Hey...I love a nice moscato. But I'm a cheap date and I don't know any better. I need some nice liquor store "snob" to tell me "what's good!"  :Wink: 




> What about when someone finishes all of the milk and then puts it back in the fridge.


This seriously made my eye twitch when I read it. My husband does this with the iced tea pitcher. Not only is it a big pitcher to be EMPTY in my fridge...but it's EMPTY! Argh!!

To add to ones I haven't seen yet:

 People who don't use ANY punctuation or capital letters in their sentences. C'mon folks, you took a grammar class in high school, act like it!
 There, Their, They're; Your, You're, Yore(?)...'nuff said!!
-Do I sound like a grammar nazi? Haha!
 My coworker who complains she's, "so busy!" but then I see her on her computer a few minutes later browsing Pinterest!

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## Anatopism

A couple more... 

(1) I can't stand when people remember the past or a conversation, differently than what actually happened. I have a great memory for past conversations/events, and frequently surprise friends and family with my accuracy of details. This is particularly annoying when they use these details to twist my own words, or a stance on an argument. 

(2) When people are trying to merge (particularly when I'm in the car with them), and they get annoyed about nobody letting them over, or traffic being heavy, but DON'T turn on their blinker until the VERY last second before they physically move into the other lane. The blinker is there to alert other drivers you are intending to move over... how is it beneficial to flip on the blinker while already in the process of merging??

----------

Darkshadow1005 (02-22-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Hey...I love a nice moscato. But I'm a cheap date and I don't know any better. I need some nice liquor store "snob" to tell me "what's good!"


nice moscato is an oxymoron. :p

----------


## OsirisRa32

Unibrows...I don't know why....
More of an OCD thing but all my audio devices volume has to be on even numbers.
chewing with your mouth open, or crunching food loudly enough I can hear it a few seats over.
Not using turn signals when you drive.
The decay of written language due to hacked to shreds text slang.
Dirty kitchen sinks with food and dishes in it for more than a few hours (all three of my house mates do this).
Using my things without asking and then lying to my face when confronted about it. 9 times out of 10 I would have let you borrow whatever it was anyways.

----------


## OsirisRa32

> Hearing people chew/swallow food. 
> 
> When people complain to me about stuff that they can change or that they CHOOSE to put them self through. Complaining/whining in general also annoys me.


X10000

I will not be sympathetic especially when its something they do to themselves repeatedly without learning any sort of lesson from the experience.

----------


## Dave Green

It's bred not "bread" and it's breeders not "breaders"... :Mad:

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-15-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (02-14-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (02-14-2013)

----------


## Mrl249

> It's bred not "bread" and it's breeders not "breaders"...


Hahaha !!! X100000

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

Gentlemen, your pants are to be worn up on your waist. For those who don't know: your waist is the area just above or just below your belly button. Yes WAY up there. You do NOT wear your pants down on your hip bones showing off your underwear. WOMEN wear their pants on their hips NOT men.

What hell is with the "socks with sandals and basketball shorts" look? If you have no self respect, just tell people. Don't advertise it.

Did this just become a rant? *No apologies*

----------

nimblykimbly (02-14-2013)

----------


## nimblykimbly

No discrimination between your and you're, there their and they're, when people say 'We was... or They was...' When people obviously make a situation more dramatic than it needs to be. People 'sagging' (I don't want to see your underwear!!) and people blaring their sound systems in their cars (if I wanted to hear that song, I'd buy the album!) oh and people loudly cursing and using foul language in public, particularly when children are around

----------


## carlson

> Gentlemen, your pants are to be worn up on your waist. For those who don't know: your waist is the area just above or just below your belly button. Yes WAY up there. You do NOT wear your pants down on your hip bones showing off your underwear. WOMEN wear their pants on their hips NOT men.
> 
> What hell is with the "socks with sandals and basketball shorts" look? If you have no self respect, just tell people. Don't advertise it.
> 
> Did this just become a rant? *No apologies*


I hate sagging pants but my pants don't fit up by my belly button, I'm skinny so they need to rest around hip area cuz stomach too small but I don't sag my pants at all and wear a belt most days to keep them up so I'm dressed decent.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I have no butt to hold my pants up! Even belts don't work that well.  :Sad:  

So it looks like I had an accident in my pants when I wear jeans  :Sad:

----------


## bkelley02

A lot have been covered here already, but I can't stand it when people say idear.  What in the world is an idear?

----------


## carlson

I hate stupid made up words that the high school age ppl use! My buddy is 25 and he sent me a text containing yolo and dgaf and I replied back every time you send me a highschool slang word I don't understand I figure out the worst words to fit with it and go from there so lets talk like the adults we are! He sent back a string of emoticons  :Sad:  can't win with some people

----------

_OsirisRa32_ (02-14-2013)

----------


## liv

When people complain about things without actually making any effort to change it. For example: "Oooh Liv my boyfriend is really mean and boring. He cheated on me with Ross (one of our guy friends) and makes me feel crazy. I had to up my antidepressents because he makes me feel so bad about myself!" ......... "No why would I break up with him?". GIVES. ME. RAGE.  :Rage: 
Another young adult female classic: "Wah wah wah I'm single, no guys like me blah blah blah." ....... "Well no, I don't approach them myself, participate in social hobbies or do absolutely _anything_ that would put me in a situation to meet a nice guy". STOP.COMPLAINING.I.DONT.CARE. I woud have sympathy if you were constantly putting yourself out there and being rejected, buuut you don't so I just like you less now.

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-14-2013),_MrLang_ (02-14-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (02-14-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Liv if you have any needy friends (with or without daddy issues) you just send them to CT...

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-15-2013),_liv_ (02-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> (2) When people are trying to merge (particularly when I'm in the car with them), and they get annoyed about nobody letting them over, or traffic being heavy, but DON'T turn on their blinker until the VERY last second before they physically move into the other lane. The blinker is there to alert other drivers you are intending to move over... how is it beneficial to flip on the blinker while already in the process of merging??


Turn signals are lame. I use my appendix more than i use my blinkers. :p  :ROFL:

----------


## liv

> Liv if you have any needy friends (with or without daddy issues) you just send them to CT...


I wish this was a viable option. More than you can ever know. Apparently Feb 14 is an excuse for all my friends to irritate the crap out of me

----------


## Mike41793

> I wish this was a viable option. More than you can ever know. Apparently Feb 14 is an excuse for all my friends to irritate the crap out of me


Actually i think im good.  I heard the same thing all day at work bc i work with a bunch of 0.1's lol.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

When people can't just "spit it out"!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> When people can't just "spit it out"!


I had something for this, but then I realized I'd probably be violating the family friendly nature of this forum so I'm going to keep quiet.

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## Rob

> I had something for this, but then I realized I'd probably be violating the family friendly nature of this forum so I'm going to keep quiet.


Dirty birdy

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I had something for this, but then I realized I'd probably be violating the family friendly nature of this forum so I'm going to keep quiet.


I saw the comment last night and was like "usually its the opposite problem!" but i couldn't think of an appropriate way to say it haha.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

> When people complain about things without actually making any effort to change it. For example: "Oooh Liv my boyfriend is really mean and boring. He cheated on me with Ross (one of our guy friends) and makes me feel crazy. I had to up my antidepressents because he makes me feel so bad about myself!" ......... "No why would I break up with him?". GIVES. ME. RAGE.


Uh...I thought that whole conversation was just between us.... :Irked2:

----------

_liv_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

> I saw the comment last night and was like "usually its the opposite problem!" but i couldn't think of an appropriate way to say it haha.


"So I just used the inappropriate one anyway."  Ha Ha!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (02-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I saw the comment last night and was like "usually its the opposite problem!" but i couldn't think of an appropriate way to say it haha.





> "So I just used the inappropriate one anyway."  Ha Ha!


I alllllmost did then caught myself, typed it out and everything.

But... but... It's not love if you do that!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I did not realize how that sounded until now Ha!!! Man I love this place!

----------


## martin82531

I can't stand when people squeeze the toothpaste from the middle.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

> "So I just used the inappropriate one anyway."  Ha Ha!


Precisely.

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-18-2013)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Bumping up an old thread  :Very Happy:  but this is. This is in my literature book, supposedly proofread by dozens of professors.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-08-2014),CrazySnakeLady0 (05-14-2014)

----------


## jackal_727

-People who refer to their suv's as trucks. 
-Stupid people. It's too easy to educate yourself on anything with the resources available to        be acceptable. 
-People who drive in the left lane and refuse to move over for faster traffic to get by. 

I have more but I'm already getting irritable thinking about it so I'll take a breather lol.

----------


## Rob

Rude people in general, especially in cars. If I let you go, you had better wave to say thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Rude people in general, especially in cars. If I let you go, you had better wave to say thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Omg, this ^.  I hate It when they don't wave.

----------


## kylearmbar

> A couple more... 
> 
> (1) I can't stand when people remember the past or a conversation, differently than what actually happened. I have a great memory for past conversations/events, and frequently surprise friends and family with my accuracy of details. This is particularly annoying when they use these details to twist my own words, or a stance on an argument. 
> 
> (2) When people are trying to merge (particularly when I'm in the car with them), and they get annoyed about nobody letting them over, or traffic being heavy, but DON'T turn on their blinker until the VERY last second before they physically move into the other lane. The blinker is there to alert other drivers you are intending to move over... how is it beneficial to flip on the blinker while already in the process of merging??


X2 on this. What REALLY REALLY REALLY gets to me is when people are late... My gf is always late....

----------

_Ridinandreptiles_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## bcr229

1) People who think that we should just loan them expensive tools at no charge so they can fix their cheap cr*p.  You want quality, you pay for quality.

2) People who think that just because a job was quick (because we have the correct expensive tool to do it) that we shouldn't charge for it.  See #1.

3) People who think that just because my business is home-based they don't have to pay sales tax... and then they claim that I'm pocketing it.  Would you like to see the results of my state tax audit from earlier this year?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

4) People who think that just because my business is home-based as opposed to a B&M store, we will be willing to violate federal laws.  Ummmmmmmmmmmmm... no.

5) People who don't know the difference between a tax return and a tax refund.  A 1040 is a return, a refund goes into your bank account so you can buy more snakes!

----------


## KING JAMES

1. People 

2. Refer to number 1

3. Refer to number 2

4. The saying "The only good snake is a dead snake". The best way to end a conversation with a person like that is to say "The only good person is a dead person" *insert end of conversation here*

5. Herp hunting all bloody morning and seeing nothing...and then the dog pukes in your car on the way home. Might explain my mood right now...

6. People who make lists of things and have one of the things in the list refer to another thing in the list, Refer to number 1,2, and 3

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Omg, this ^.  I hate It when they don't wave.


When I'm out walking around in general, like walking my dog, and they can be within 10 feet and they see me wave... and they don't wave back. Like, seriously?

Whenever I read "poisonous" snake and it's not about the Japanese keelback. Especially in scholarly articles like textbooks or assignments. 

Cheesy commercials. I hate cheesy commercial jingles. Like that Farmers Only Dot Com one. Nope, hate them.

----------


## Mr Oni

My wife

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-08-2014),_Rob_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

> My wife


This had me rolling.....I feel your pain

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mr Oni_ (05-15-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

"you called 911 at 3am and woke me up for what......


Lack of (planning, preparing, doing what you are suppose to, etc/ fill in the blank) on your part does not constitute an emergancy on mine.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> X2 on this. What REALLY REALLY REALLY gets to me is when people are late... My gf is always late....


This, if it's 5:30... That really means 5:40....
 always :Mad:

----------


## bcr229

> This, if it's 5:30... That really means 5:40....
>  always


My mother-in-law is like that.  We figure at 70+ years old she won't change, so we just tell her to be somewhere 15-30 minutes before she really needs to be there.

----------


## Kat_Dog

People who speed up while you're trying to merge lanes. 

Really? You'd rather rear-end me than let me go?


People who are always killing or rehoming their pets and getting new ones like they aren't living things. But then are the ones who share all the "stop animal abuse" posts >.>


Also, my friend who is always complaining that she doesn't have a boyfriend but only likes pretty boys and famous youtube stars... I don't think I've ever met anyone so desperate in my life. She'll add anyone on the ps3 who gives her a compliment for being a girl, and it's all the dirty guys I avoid. Seriously girl, there are nice guys in your league that like you, I've met them, but you won't give them the time of day >.<

----------


## kylearmbar

People who rehome their pets because they are moving... If your going to move, it is no harder to Bring a pet with you. And if your spending a lot of money to move because you don't like your place. How bout you spend 5 more minutes on your househunt to find a pet friendly place. You buy a "pet" you are promising a home forever.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

- People who aren't Christians who think they know what Christianity is but don't.
- People who *are* Christians who think they know what Christianity is but don't.
- People that drive down the road with their blinkers on.
- Drivers that don't wave when I let them in.
- Snakes that are picky about their food.
- Lastly. thread necro. But I'll grant an exception for this one.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-12-2014),CrazySnakeLady0 (05-14-2014),_Rob_ (05-12-2014)

----------


## Rob

> - People who aren't Christians who think they know what Christianity is but don't.
> - People who *are* Christians who think they know what Christianity is but don't.
> - People that drive down the road with their blinkers on.
> - Drivers that don't wave when I let them in.
> - Snakes that are picky about their food.
> - Lastly. thread necro. But I'll grant an exception for this one.


Yes! On all accounts times 100000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-12-2014)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lately it's people who are getting into snake breeding thinking they'll make big $$$.

Funny how you had no interest in snakes till I mentioned how expensive some of mine were and now getting into balls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

> Lately it's people who are getting into snake breeding thinking they'll make big $$$.
> 
> *Funny how you had no interest in snakes till I mentioned how expensive some of mine were* and now getting into balls.


Blame yourself, then, for not adding "and I'm kicking myself for paying $XXX last year because if I'd just waited a few more months she would have been half that price, BP values are crashing faster than real estate did back in 2006!" to the conversation.

Oops, noticed you're in Canada, never mind the part about the real-estate market crash we had here in the US... but you get the idea.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Blame yourself, then, for not adding "and I'm kicking myself for paying $XXX last year because if I'd just waited a few more months she would have been half that price, BP values are crashing faster than real estate did back in 2006!" to the conversation.
> 
> Oops, noticed you're in Canada, never mind the part about the real-estate market crash we had here in the US... but you get the idea.


Too late anyways. He has like 6 now and doesn't do any research at all.

I remember he texted me asking how to get his snake back on rats. I said why? What did you do? Oh she didn't eat once so I gave her a mouse and now she won't eat rats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## colton62

When people call snakes poisonous 😡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_ChrisS_ (05-12-2014)

----------


## MasonC2K

Just reminded of another:

- People if the left lane who won't pull up and claim their spot. By this I mean, they stay behind the line and if the light turns yellow they sit there and wait for the next light. Proper driving etiquette is to pull out in the middle of the intersection. If the traffic is so bad that the light turns red before you can go then you have your spot claimed so you have to go. Traffic laws (at least here) state that if you are in the intersection when the light turns red you must go and not obstruct traffic. At some larger intersections 2 to 3 cars can claim their spots.

----------


## Marrissa

When you work as a cashier and people put their money on the counter instead of in your hand. Yes let me scrape all your money off the counter instead of you handing it to me like I'm an equal human being. Imagine how rude it would be if I put their change on the counter instead of in their hand. Oh also the lines along the lines of "I just made that." when I check big bills, "Working hard or hardly working?" Me: "Well sir I'm working 17 hours today so what do you think?", or "Wake up!" Me thinking: excuse me (not nice word) did you just work three shifts in a row and have been up and working for 24 hours? No? Didn't think so. Shut up or have nice conversation not this I'm superior customer crap. I hear it all shift.

----------

piedpython (05-14-2014)

----------


## CrazySnakeLady0

- I hate when people say the "poisonous" snake and my mother decides to lecture me on being rude for saying it's "venomous."
- I hate when people try to lecture me on reptiles, tell me my reptilian facts are incorrect, or tell of how horrible reptiles are. Or tell me of how dumb they are or talk about killing them for hours, trying to get to me.
- All the shows explaining reptiles ONLY want to eat you.
- "Reality" TV
- People 2 or 3 years older than me who treat me like babies.
- People who obviously have done no research on their animals and then tell me how I'm wrong.
- Those desperate girls who always beg for attention. And then tell me that they hate me because I have had a relationship since 13. Yes, hate me.
- They complain and do nothing.
- When autocorrect just goes crazy!
- When people say, "They said....*repeats their action*" They didn't say a thing!

A lot of those have already been stated, but they're so true!!!

----------


## colton62

> - I hate when people say the "poisonous" snake and my mother decides to lecture me on being rude for saying it's "venomous."
> - I hate when people try to lecture me on reptiles, tell me my reptilian facts are incorrect, or tell of how horrible reptiles are. Or tell me of how dumb they are or talk about killing them for hours, trying to get to me.
> - All the shows explaining reptiles ONLY want to eat you.
> - "Reality" TV
> - People 2 or 3 years older than me who treat me like babies.
> - People who obviously have done no research on their animals and then tell me how I'm wrong.
> - Those desperate girls who always beg for attention. And then tell me that they hate me because I have had a relationship since 13. Yes, hate me.
> - They complain and do nothing.
> - When autocorrect just goes crazy!
> ...


I got told by a couple people that keeping my baby boa in a 41qt tub was animal cruelty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wideglide

When people nitpick. That bugs the crap out of me.  :Smile:  

Rob

----------


## FireStorm

Socks.

----------

